# 140 lb Brisket flats cook on Saturday.



## Gary in VA (Jan 29, 2007)

here they are boys and girls... keepin up with 24 flats is kinda hard with only 2 probe thermometers...



 



 



 



 





sorry the cuttin board looks a little messy... I had already sliced a dozen or so of em....


----------



## SoEzzy (Jan 29, 2007)

Looking good, that is a nice even looking smoke ring there Gary, what are you cooking on and what was your smoke wood?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 29, 2007)

Who said Gary didn't cook? Nice looking briskets Gary! Great smoke ring.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Now that is alot of beef  
Looked good Gary.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 29, 2007)

SoEzzy said:
			
		

> Looking good, that is a nice even looking smoke ring there Gary, what are you cooking on and what was your smoke wood?



cooking on a Lang 84... total oak this time... wind was a b*tch on saturday.. had to turn the cooker


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2007)

NICE.......
Send me a sandwich.


----------



## john pen (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice job..good looking meat !


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 29, 2007)

MmmmMMM ! Looks great!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 29, 2007)

Very Nice.


----------



## john a (Jan 29, 2007)

Really looks good, wish I had some right now. Lunchtime and I'm hungry, the pics do not help.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 29, 2007)

well done Gary!!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice job..thats a lot of Bull and it looks great


----------



## Chiles (Jan 29, 2007)

Gary,
From one Lang owner to another... They look great.

Any idea on what your temp variances were from right to left?  Did you keep moving them around so they would all be done at the same time?

Another fine VA product.

Chiles


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 29, 2007)

Chiles said:
			
		

> Gary,
> From one Lang owner to another... They look great.
> 
> Any idea on what your temp variances were from right to left?  Did you keep moving them around so they would all be done at the same time?
> ...



Yeah.. I did some moving and shifting during the cook.  My Lang only has the one thermometer, so I don't really track the temp from one end to the other.  they all came off in a two hour time frame.  I foiled them and put them in coolers.  I had to leave for a couple hours and didn't get to slice them for about 4-5 hours... they all were still to hot to handle with bare hands.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 29, 2007)

Looking good buddy.  I bet those church folks loved that.


----------

